# common foods that cause bloating?



## mit37 (Mar 11, 2005)

I am just wondering what foods are known to cause bloating....thank you


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2005)

green beans with me and milk products


----------



## stonesk (Mar 11, 2005)

Milf does it for me   Man I haven't had a cup of milk in soooooo long and I used to drink a gallon a day but then found out I'm allergic to the Lactose


----------



## Journey (Mar 11, 2005)

I always heard that bulb veggies cause bloating.. like onions and things of that nature... cabbage too I believe...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2005)

Carbs cause you to retain water. So you look bloated if you eat alot of carbs.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 11, 2005)

stonesk said:
			
		

> Milf does it for me


MILF dont upset my stomach one bit!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah me neither. Never had any but I'd love to try some MILF.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 11, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> Yeah me neither. Never had any but I'd love to try some MILF.


I can assure you (being in my twenties and my wife is in her late 30's) that MILFS dont cause bloating! They are great for relaxation, stress releif and many more bodily requirements!!




ok, sorry for highjacking the thread....In reality, fiber gets me bloated real quick!


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 11, 2005)

-a lot of raw veggies gives me gas (i.e., broccoli and cauliflower)
-anything with lactose
-anything with soy
-too much fruit
-beans
-white pasta/rice/bread


----------



## maniclion (Mar 11, 2005)

MILF only causes one part of me to bloat, pineapple, watermelon, cantelope make me feel bloated, ice cream, cucumbers and if I eat too much of anything.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> MILF dont upset my stomach one bit!!


 Got Milf?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I can assure you (being in my twenties and my wife is in her late 30's) that MILFS dont cause bloating! They are great for relaxation, stress releif and many more bodily requirements!!



Wow... you're making them seem very darn appealing! lol


----------



## mit37 (Mar 31, 2005)

wow...I guess I really need to experiment more and keep a log of what makes me feel bloated....another simple question....

How long does it take for the bloating to occur after eating a "bloating-causing" food...?
I want to be able to accurately determine what food are causing the bloating. Thank you.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> MILF dont upset my stomach one bit!!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2005)

*haha*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> Got Milf?




hahahahhahah, that took the cake!! lolllllll


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 31, 2005)

Like they say, anything really high glycemic, or just crappy, like crackers, or oreos... mmm... oreos... They make me bloat up bad, like within half an hour.... jah


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2005)

cottage cheese makes me bloated and I fart really badly-good enough to stick my girl's blankets over her...


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 31, 2005)

milk bloats me badly


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

Everything, except meat and fats, bloats me:
Coffee
Dairy
Beans
Rice
Sour dishes
Boiled eggs
Broccoli, asparagus, cabage, etc.
Fruits
.
.
.
So I just ignore it!

And to answer your question in my case the bloat starts some 30 min after ingesting the food....


----------

